# my male cockatiel throwing up...what should I do?



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

my male cockatiel throwing up...what should I do?
he is throwing up seeds pieces

I adopted him week ago...at first he was so funny and loves everyone
2 days ago...he become quite...don't sing or make tricks like before and afraid
from us

the only difference I made 2 days ago....that I started to move the cage to a different room at night, since then he changed 

what should I do now??? I don't have a vet around


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He really needs to see a vet. Can you call around and see if there is an emergency clinic that can see him?


----------



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

will do my best...but anything I can do it now


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think we need more info. 

How long has he been vomiting, and does he have other symptoms? What is his diet like?

It's important to try to keep him hydrated. If he seems weak, you can offer him a little bit of honey diluted in his water. Make sure to change the water frequently if you do this, so as not to attract bacteria.


----------



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

he is vomiting only from 4 hours ago....was sleeping, wake up, move his head in odd way (scary 4 me) splash the vomit all over the place (small seeds pieces with white something)
& Stuck on the cage wall for a while then set as usual & sleep again ...after 2 hours he did the same thing
it is dawn now in Egypt

thank you for your concern


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How do his droppings look? 

Also, can you smell his breath and see if there is any unusual odor?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok does the white stuff look like curdled milk almost? like this?











if so, your bird may have developed a secondary yeast infection caused by stress of change. 

IF that is what is going on, add a few drops of apple cider vinegar to his water. if he is not drinking, you can offer handfeeding formula with the few drops of ACV added into it. 


apple cider vinegar makes the crop a little more acidic than what the yeast can survive in, so it loosens the yeast build up and breaks it down and gets rid of it. 


it worked for my lovebird munch when she was severely ill with avian gastric yeast infection. the vomit in the photo is the yeast she threw up when she was very ill


----------



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

dropping: green with white in the middle...sometimes looks with Mucus 
he smell normal

his diet is Sun Flowereeds 
& this http://www.vetunited.com/vb/images/imgcache/2011/09/47.jpg don't know it's name in English, he eats alot from it today before he sleep


----------



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> ok does the white stuff look like curdled milk almost? like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...just few seed pieces together ...seems like not digested food


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the seed is canary grass seed.  when he is better, it might be a good idea to add some millet seed into the mix as well, with some fresh veggies 



can you take a photo of the vomit? i know it is gross, but we might be able to help you tell what it is 


do you have any ginger powder? it would be good to sprinkle some on his food to help soothe his stomach. 



get cinnamon, garlic powder (not garlic salt), and ginger powder, mix it together and sprinkle it on his food, it should help give his immune system a boost and help him through this


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if it is seed stuck together it is vomit, for sure, but adding the apple cider vinegar to his water might help just in case it is a yeast infection, which i would strongly suspect. yeast is often linked to stress and is often caused by stress. one of the biggest symptoms is vomiting. i would still give a few drops of apple cider vinegar to his water for now  as well as the spices listed above.


----------



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> if it is seed stuck together it is vomit, for sure, but adding the apple cider vinegar to his water might help just in case it is a yeast infection, which i would strongly suspect. yeast is often linked to stress and is often caused by stress. one of the biggest symptoms is vomiting. i would still give a few drops of apple cider vinegar to his water for now  as well as the spices listed above.


*thanks alot ...I will do that

if he vomit again (hope not) I will take photos...I clean it up immediately 

when I adopted him the breeder tells me that he is ready for mating & I should consider adopt a female too, but I didn't...could it be the reason??*


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I doubt the lack of a mate is the reason of vomiting


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The last thing this bird needs right now is a mate. That would worsen his problems 10x because it would create more stress.


----------



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

thank you all


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope he gets better, please keep us updated and ask questions if you need help  we will help you in any way we can


----------



## Lonelyrose (Oct 13, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> i hope he gets better, please keep us updated and ask questions if you need help  we will help you in any way we can


he is better now, active & making load voices...but didn't eat well today

will keep you updated....thank you so much


----------



## dennykoshy (12 mo ago)

My1 year old cockatiel is sick...vomiting since yesterday night


----------

